# International Newcomers Club Of Queretaro



## amc1505 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I am Irish living in Qro.... For those of you who would like to meet other expats living here in Qro get information,go on trips,dine outs to new restaurants,cooking classes,book clubs and many other things please drop me an email.... I am part of the INCQ .... Thanks a million.....


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

amc1505 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am Irish living in Qro.... For those of you who would like to meet other expats living here in Qro get information,go on trips,dine outs to new restaurants,cooking classes,book clubs and many other things please drop me an email.... I am part of the INCQ .... Thanks a million.....


Hey! I'm a Mexican from Mexico City expat to San Juan del Rio, Queretaro, I have an Irish friend here too
Just to let you know I'm here, it's always good to make contacts

Cheers


----------



## amc1505 (Jun 11, 2013)

oh very nice.... small irish community here.... thanks


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

amc1505 said:


> oh very nice.... small irish community here.... thanks


When you can, send me a private message


----------

